# skipjack



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone ever do much fishing for skipjack? I read an article from several years ago on the Fly Fish Ohio site about it. Joe Cornwall talks about fishing for them below the dams on the Ohio. He mentions that they run up the Miamis in the spring but doesn't go in to much detail about that. They sound like fun, and would be something different.

Here's the article:
http://flyfishohio.com/mckinley_shad.htm


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im tight with all the FFO guys and have several articles on the website. Yup we have caught plenty of them below Meldahl, Greenup, and Markland dams and also at a few places along the shore over the years. I personally have taken small ones at the dam in Hamilton and caught several around Morrow on the LMR so they do run upstream at times but the Mighty Ohio is your best bet, also when the skippies are hitting, usually the white bass are also on fire which makes for a fun day when there on.. now, they can both turn off in a instant so when there ON, hammer them because it might seem like they have went extinct in the next 5 minutes..LOL They travel in large schools so when there gone, they are GONE. 

Best to use small shiner patterns like a Clouser Minnow or micro jigs like Poppeyes, bright colors and needle sharp hooks and lots of flash all helps. 

Good luck, Salmonid


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, I've read your article there on fly fishing for gar, which I also intend to try this summer  . I have seen that sort of white bass action at the lower GMR dam before, where it looked like the surface was boiling with baitfish slaughter one moment, then they disappear the next. Maybe I owe it to myself to make it out to one of the Ohio River dams sometime. Thanks for the tips.


----------

